# Ngủ ngáy - biểu hiện của hội chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ



## TranTam (19/3/19)

Hội chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ là một trong các hiện tượng bệnh lý nguy hiểm và thường gặp, nhất là ở người lớn tuổi, nhưng hội chứng này khó để mọi người nhận biết được. Một trong những biểu hiện dễ thấy nhất của chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ là tình trạng ngủ ngáy. Nếu không được điều trị sớm sẽ ảnh hưởng trầm trọng đến sức khỏe và có thể xảy gây đột quỵ và tử vong. Bài viết sau đây sẽ làm rõ hiện tượng này và chỉ ra các nguyên nhân cũng như biện pháp điều trị cho chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ này.

Ngưng thở khi ngủ là triệu chứng rối loạn hô hấp có liên quan đến giấc ngủ, thường diễn ra theo mô hình thở nông kèm theo ngáy to và sau đó là ngừng thở trong thời gian ngắn khi đường hô hấp bị bí tắc. Ngáy là âm thanh được tạo ra bởi sự rung động của mô mềm đường hô hấp trên trong lúc ngủ. Khoảng 44% nam và 28% ở nữ ở độ tuổi 30-60 có hiện tượng ngủ ngáy. Đây có thể là dấu hiệu của hội chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ và có thể liên quan với tình trạng hẹp đường hô hấp trên, bao gồm béo phì, sung huyết ở mũi, bất thường của sọ mặt, phì đại amidan và suy giáp.




Ngủ Ngáy Là Biểu Hiện Dễ Nhận Biết Nhất Của Hội Chứng Ngưng Thở Khi Ngủ​
Theo thống kê, cứ 5 người trưởng thành thì có 1 người có triệu chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ ở mức độ nhẹ và cứ 15 người trưởng thành thì có 1 người bị nặng. Nhưng thực tế, có hơn 85% số người mắc bệnh này nhưng họ không hề biết. Chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ được chia thành 3 loại: Ngưng thở tắc nghẽn (OSA), ngưng thở trung ương (CSA) và ngưng thở hỗn hợp (MSA). Loại thường gặp nhiều nhất là chứng ngưng thở tắc nghẽn.

Những cơn ngừng thở này thường diễn ra trong khoảng 10 giây trở lên, gây ra hiện tượng giảm nồng độ Oxy và tăng nồng độ CO2 trong máu. Hậu quả của chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ là dẫn đến tình trạng mất ngủ, tai biến mạch máu não, đau thắt ngực, nhồi máu cơ tim, giảm trí nhớ, thường xuyên mất tập trung,... Số lần ngưng thở khi ngủ càng cao thì tỷ lệ bệnh tim mạch càng cao, vì vậy phải được phát hiện và điều trị sớm nhất có thể.

*Cách nhận biết triệu chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ: *
- Ngáy to khi ngủ, kèm theo ngừng thở từng đợt, hơi thở không đều, ngắt đột ngột khi ngủ
- Thường xuyên cảm thấy buồn ngủ vào ban ngày, mệt mỏi, đau đầu và thiếu tập trung, cảm giác muốn ngủ thêm 8 tiếng nữa, được gọi là “chứng mất ngủ không hồi phục”
- Hay bị thức giấc giữa đêm, thở gấp, nghẹt thở
- Thừa cân, béo phì
- Huyết áp tăng
- Mệt mỏi khi thức dậy, dễ cáu
- Sự bất thường ở cấu trúc sọ mặt




Lưu ý các triệu chứng nhận biết chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ để chữa trị kịp thời​*Vậy nguyên nhân là từ đâu?*
- Tình trạng béo phì, thừa cân của cơ thể
- Nghiện rượu, các chất kích thích
- Phì đại VA, amidan hoặc lưỡi
- Các vấn đề về xoang.
- Di truyền

*Cách điều trị chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ:*

*1. Phải có và duy trì lối sống lành mạnh:* Giảm cân và cần có chế độ ăn uống dinh dưỡng, hợp lý. Hạn chế uống rượu, bia và sử dụng các chất kích thích như thuốc an thần, thuốc lá, thuốc phiện.

*2. Một số mẹo giúp ngủ ngon:* Thay đổi tư thế khi ngủ như _nằm nghiêng_, sử dụng các loại _chăn, ga, gối, nệm đạt chuẩn_, hỗ trợ giấc ngủ của bạn. Sử dụng các dụng cụ y tế được khuyên dùng cho chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ như miếng dán thông mũi, dụng cụ ngậm thông đường thở, dụng cụ đẩy hàm dưới,...

*3. Luyện tập các bài tập về cuống họng:* Bài tập thổi bóng bay: Hít một hơi thật sâu bằng mũi và thổi mạnh bong bóng bằng miệng, đảm bảo miệng bạn không rời khỏi bong bóng. Lặp lại 5 lần rồi nghỉ.

*4. Kiểm soát tình trạng và thời gian ngủ:* Giữ cho không gian phòng ngủ thông thoáng, sạch sẽ, gọn gàng, hạn chế làm một số hành động trong phòng ngủ như ăn uống. Sắp xếp một lịch trình ngủ khoa học giúp hạn chế tình trạng mất ngủ, giảm tình trạng ngưng thở và có giấc ngủ ngon hơn.




Sử dụng các dụng cụ ý tế chuyên dụng hỗ trợ chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ giúp bạn có gaiasc ngủ trọn vẹn​
Đối với những trường hợp bị nặng thì phải trực tiếp đến khám và điều trị với bác sĩ chuyên môn để có sự kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng và chữa bệnh kịp thời. Hy vọng qua bài viết sẽ giúp bạn nhận biết được tình trạng ngưng thở khi ngủ của mình và có các biện pháp điều trị đúng đắn.


----------

